# legitbolics review



## Big_Mike (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey guys, iam pretty new to forums so hey to everyone, i tried multiple sources and was very happy about service from my recent source legitbolics, i was very sceptical about them thats why i contact them if they can provide samples to me, they had absolutely no problem with it, and sent me samples for free with shipping. Parcel was delivered after 5 days. It was told to me that they are starting now, and there will be more product availiable in near future.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 31, 2015)

Congratulations! Now go post an intro you brown nosing fuk


----------



## Big_Mike (Mar 31, 2015)

Why so mad ? Too high trenbolone dosage?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 31, 2015)

Who said I was mad? I'm in a great mood


----------



## Big_Mike (Mar 31, 2015)

Ok already posted introduc. sorry somehow missed it


----------



## DF (Mar 31, 2015)

I just contacted them for some free samples.  They said no problem we'll get them right out.


----------



## CCCP (Mar 31, 2015)

this is not a source board? posting sources so soon seems fishy?

edit: u also just joined, seems like ur just advertising?


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 31, 2015)

If you have to use a word like legit in your name then it's most likely far from legit...lol


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 31, 2015)

100%realnotfakeorunderdosedsteroids.com


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2015)

Bigwhite said:


> If you have to use a word like legit in your name then it's most likely far from legit...lol


I just want to know what a bolic is.


----------



## grind4it (Apr 1, 2015)

as long as it's legit


----------



## Shane1974 (Apr 1, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I just want to know what a bolic is.



Must have something to do with euros.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 1, 2015)

Quit giving him shit guys. Any website that has the word legit in it, is obvs good to go. Duh!


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 1, 2015)

Why not just ask for samples and check quality instead shit talking?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> Why not just ask for samples and check quality instead shit talking?


Because nobody wants to take the risk of receiving a hot pack...


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 1, 2015)

I love signing myself up to get arrested


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh awesome. I have been searching for an open, online source for illegal drugs. Thanks bro.


----------



## 4everstrong (Apr 1, 2015)

Pharmacom Products are good shit. Im assuming they are a reseller. I personally would never order from this reseller. Not repping. Just giving my .2cents on Pharmacom.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 1, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> Why not just ask for samples and check quality instead shit talking?



I don't accept free shit. 1. I'm not a broke loser. 2. I have a great source that I trust so why the fvck would I go somewhere else for probably 2-3x's the price? 3. Websites for illegal drugs? Hmmm, seems legit, especially since it says it in the URL name. 4. Who the fvck are you anyways? 5. Read the rules, if you know how to read. If not, we can explain them to you. 6. See 1-5.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 1, 2015)

You must be really frustared if you have to say **** in every single sentence.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 1, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> You must be really frustared if you have to say **** in every single sentence.



Apparently you cannot read because I said fvck in only 2 sentences. So since you cannot read, I will explain a rule we have. This isn't a source board. We don't post sources websites or contact info. Now secondly, I'm far from frustrated with some douche bag who came to my home board and is repping some scam ass website source. You won't be here long so I'm not too worried little Mikey.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 1, 2015)

Glad i will be gone soon, if everyone is so friendly like you  i didnt say shit about you, you are bitching on me since start without any reason so?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 2, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> Glad i will be gone soon, if everyone is so friendly like you  i didnt say shit about you, you are bitching on me since start without any reason so?



Without reason? You come to a board and try and pimp some lame ass website to buy illegal drugs on an open Internet discussion board. You're a retard and I hope you and your gay ass website get raided. Anybody as dumb as you deserves that. And most of the people on this board have been around the block a few times. We know a shill when we see one. One of your first posts is sucking some websites cock and you think we honestly believe you're not affiliated with them?!? Again, you're a retard and we see stupid fvcks on this board like you daily. And just so you know, you came to a board with one of the most investigative mother fvckers I've ever met in my life. Just by your IP address he could have your real name, parents name, contact info including theirs. If you think you can't be found because this is the interwebs and people can't see your face, you prove my point that you're a dumbass. If he could do this in a matter of minutes, do you not think the Feds could shut down your super legit website and kick in your door??? And if you think I'm friendly you should meet some of my friends on here. I'm the nice one.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

Then just ban me if you dont like it, i said my opinion. I thought its DISCUSSION forum.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 2, 2015)

It is a discussion forum, and this forum has rules.

Posting websites for illegal drugs is a big no no.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

I broke the rules then ban me lol and delete my posts no problem.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 2, 2015)

You don't necessarily need to be banned, just quit pushing your shit and chill out


----------



## Big_Mike (May 2, 2015)

Hello guys, prices are now much more friendly to EU members, also you can verify website on official pharmacom website, just type in dealers: DONT POST SOURCE WEBSITESand take a look.


----------



## widehips71 (May 2, 2015)

It doesn't get anymore legit than a sharpie on notebook paper


----------



## Big_Mike (May 2, 2015)

Then stick to your chinese blue tops and underground homemade labs mate  if you dont like this.


----------



## Pounds (May 4, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> View attachment 2080
> View attachment 2081
> 
> 
> ...



Is this for fukn real? I hope your shipping looks better than your advertisement there....how about a pic of your packaging.  Do you write "NOT DRUGS" on it? That would be super legit!

Seriously use a printer.


----------



## wabbitt (May 4, 2015)

Pounds said:


> Is this for fukn real? I hope your shipping looks better than your advertisement there....how about a pic of your packaging.  Do you write "NOT DRUGS" on it? That would be super legit!
> 
> Seriously use a printer.



With a name like legitbolics, if they write "Not Drugs" on the package it's perfect!  More than super legit, that would be super duper legit!  How come this guy is still green?


----------



## Big_Mike (May 5, 2015)

Guys i know you will always find something  if its name or something else, and i can post 10 photos of everything and it still be fake and shit scam. But i know why and iam not really surprised at all, there is 5 new sources everyday and not all of them are decent guys, so be sceptic is expected. I just want to let you know that there is no limit, you can order 1 clenbuterol from balkan for 10e and its fine, you can make review/bloodworks and you will recieve full summer stack for free. If you have your and better source? Good for you and just ignore it.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (May 5, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> Hey guys, iam pretty new to forums so hey to everyone, i tried multiple sources and was very happy about service from my recent source, i was very sceptic about them thats why i contact them if they can provide samples to me, they had absolutely no problem with it, and sent me samples for free with shipping. Parcel was delivered after 5 days. It was told me that they are starting now, and there will be more product availiable in near future.



Who do I contact for my free samples? I love free stuff...


----------



## CCCP (May 5, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> With a name like legitbolics, if they write "Not Drugs" on the package it's perfect!  More than super legit, that would be super duper legit!  How come this guy is still green?



His packages also come with a C III (schedule III narcotic) stamp on it lmao


----------



## wabbitt (May 5, 2015)

Negged because I can.


----------



## Mastercrafter (May 5, 2015)

Damn.... Can't you just feel the love in this thread....


----------

